# [Install-Party] à Paris le 2 juin

## _Seth_

Salut,

  En survolant mon zataz, quelle ne fût pas ma surprise de découvrir la brève suivante :

 *ZATAZ newsletter wrote:*   

> > Découverte de Gentoo 2007
> 
> Le 2 juin, l'association faisant la promotion de Gentoo, Gentoomuch va tout vous dire sur cette distribution Linux.
> 
> http://www.zataz.com/news/14024/

 

Le lien ci-dessus précise que le 2 juin à la Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie, l'association Gentoomuch organise une install-party et des conférences-IP  :Question: 

Y a-t'il un représentant de Gentoomuch dans la salle ? Êtiez-vous au courant ? Est ce que certains comptent venir ? 

PS : Cette asso me dit quelque chose mais je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'info sur le net...

----------

## Temet

Oui j'ai vu ça sur le site de parinux et ma foi je me dis que j'y passerais bien.

C'est vrai que si certains y vont, ça me ferait plaisir un petit serrage de mimines entre Gentooistes ^^

----------

## _Seth_

oui effectivement  :Wink:  Je viens de voir que c'est un samedi en plus. Il y a de grand chance que j'y passe.

----------

## Temet

Je viens de m'inscrire (puisque c'est souhaité...)

A bientôt _Seth_ ^^

----------

## _Seth_

Je vérifie que j'ai vraiment rien de prévu ce jour là et je m'inscris  :Wink:  @ bientôt Temet   :Wink: 

Au fait est ce que tu sais qui sont les membres de Gentoomuch ? Des habitués du forum ?

----------

## bivittatus

Rhaaaaaaaaaaa...Je ne peux pas le 02 juin!!! Je demande de suite à mon pote s'il peut décaler la date de son mariage... :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Je vérifie que j'ai vraiment rien de prévu ce jour là et je m'inscris  @ bientôt Temet  
> 
> Au fait est ce que tu sais qui sont les membres de Gentoomuch ? Des habitués du forum ?

 

Non, je ne connais pas du tout.

Surtout que j'avais matté le site la semaine dernière et il était quasiment vide (les liens pointaient vers des pages vides je crois).

----------

## El_Goretto

En fait c'est bidon, c'est une troupe de 35 Ubuntuistes qui vont vous attendre, armés de battes de baseball cloutées  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

S'ils sont aussi doués avec les battes qu'avec un terminal, avec un peu de chance il se seront auto-petit-suicidés-sans-faire-exprès avant qu'on arrive ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> En fait c'est bidon, c'est une troupe de 35 Ubuntuistes qui vont vous attendre, armés de battes de baseball cloutées 

 

+1, toujours se méfier des "news" de zataz. (le "voici" de l'indeurgraoundeuh)

----------

## truc

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Rhaaaaaaaaaaa...Je ne peux pas le 02 juin!!! Je demande de suite à mon pote s'il peut décaler la date de son mariage...

 

Devrait pas y avoir trop de problème, c'estpas comme si les potentiels rassemblements de gentoiste arrivait tout les jours  :Razz: 

Sinon, bah j'habite à quelques foulées de la cités de science ça serait dommage de ne pas y passer   :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Rien à faire...il ne veut pas décaler...il me dit que le Maire n'est pas d'accord...y a rien à faire, ces politiciens me dépassent vraiment...ils n'ont aucune notion de priorisation!!! :Laughing: 

----------

## lmarcini

Je pense venir... Ce serait sympa de se donner rendez-vous entre membres du forum à proximité de la cité des sciences ou d'arborer un signe distinctif histoire de se reconnaître (genre Le Figaro sous le bras - non, je plaisante - ou autre).

----------

## Delvin

Pour le signe de reconnaissance, un pare-choc de twingo c'est pas mal

----------

## E11

Moi, je voterais plutot pour le pull/t-shirt microsoft  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Madjes

Le logo vista collé sur le front   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bivittatus

Allez...coupe de cheveux et barbe à la Richard STALLMAN...ça vous va???  :Arrow: 

----------

## truc

euh.. ça va êter difficile, il aurait fallut me prevenir y'a quelques années  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

ben pour la barbe, ça fait deux semaines que je n'ai pas vu un rasoir, je suis sur la bonne voie   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

Hummm...Le 2 juin, je passe par Paris en train...la cité des sciences et industrie, c'est loin de la gare de lyon ou de la gare du nord ?

J'ai généralement 1h à 1h30 d'attente. Si c'est pas très loin, je pourrai essayer d'y passer quelques minutes.

----------

## truc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Hummm...Le 2 juin, je passe par Paris en train...la cité des sciences et industrie, c'est loin de la gare de lyon ou de la gare du nord ?
> 
> J'ai généralement 1h à 1h30 d'attente. Si c'est pas très loin, je pourrai essayer d'y passer quelques minutes.

 

C'est à 15min de garde du nord, 35 de gare de lyon

----------

## nico_calais

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   Hummm...Le 2 juin, je passe par Paris en train...la cité des sciences et industrie, c'est loin de la gare de lyon ou de la gare du nord ?
> 
> J'ai généralement 1h à 1h30 d'attente. Si c'est pas très loin, je pourrai essayer d'y passer quelques minutes. 
> 
> C'est à 15min de garde du nord, 35 de gare de lyon

 

Merci du renseignement  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Merci kernelsensei!!!!  :Mr. Green: 

(je l'ai mp pour lui demander de mettre le sujet en sticky jusqu'au 2 juin  :Wink: )

----------

## kernelsensei

Pas de quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu si y'as moyen d'abandonner mon poste de pilote ...

 je serais présent :p

 Bon pour le signe distinctif ... heuu .. que choisir ? ?

Je me suis proposé en installeur ... mais de quoi on sais pas :p

----------

## Temet

Bon bah c'était ptet pas la peine que je demande de le mettre en sticky finalement moi   :Confused: 

----------

## OuinPis

C'est con ma cops m'a prévu des trucs tous les WE du mois de juins  :Sad:  je vais quand même essayer de la planter seule avec son frère une ou deux heurse histoire de passer faire un pti coucou.

----------

## _Seth_

désolé, j'étais un peu charrette sur la fin de la semaine dernière.

Je vous propose qu'on se retrouve à la fontaine qui est à sortie du Métro Porte de Pantin (ligne 5, sortie Parc de la Villette). C'est une fontaine qu'on ne peut pas louper, elle est en plein millieu d'une esplanade (la place de la fontaine aux Lions) qui donne sur des bâtiments de la Cité de la Villette, de la Cité de la Musique et sur l'avenue Jean Jaurès. Ceux qui ont déjà été à la Cité de la Musique ou au Zenith la connaissent sans doute déjà. D'un point de vue géographique, c'est pas optimisé (qui a dit qu'on était des ricers), il faudrat qu'on marche un peu (~ 5min) pour aller à l'install party, plus précisément dans la médiathèque est.

Pour le signe distinctif, je pense que nos accoutrements habituels devrait suffire (plus le fait qu'on risque d'être les seuls pelos devant la fontaine).

Il faut décider de l'heure, sachant que ça commence à 10h et que ça finit à 18h30. Perso, je suis pas préssé de me lever aux aurores, donc vers 12h30-13h, ce serait très bien pour moi  :Wink: 

Alors qui peux venir ? Temet ? OuinPis ? Nico_Calais ?

----------

## Temet

Bah moi je compte aller le matin donc je ne serai pas à la fontaine.

En fait, si c'est chiant ... je préfère gâcher une matinée qu'un après-midi, chacun sa philosophie ^^

Après, y avait le trombi d'Enlight fût un temps, y avait ma tronche dedans ^^

M'enfin si c'est intéressant, je serai toujours là l'après midi hein  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Après, y avait le trombi d'Enlight fût un temps, y avait ma tronche dedans ^^

 

T'es toujours dans le mien  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ah bah ouais... j'essayerai de pas sourire pour qu'on me reconnaisse.

Attention à ne pas me confondre avec la soeur d'Enlight o_O'

----------

## _Seth_

@Temet : tu penses y être vers quelle heure ? Je peux être là 10h, tant que j'ai pu avoir café   :Twisted Evil:  Et c'est vrai que le matin a ses avantages  :Wink: 

Edit : bon, j'essayerais de pas te confondre avec la soeur d'Enlight   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

A priori je pense y aller vers 10h  :Wink: 

Tu devrais me reconnaître si t'as vu ma tronche.

Sinon, je suis plutot grand (1m86) et je devrais faire un régime (85kg) ... donc si tu vois un mec et que tu dis "tiens, on dirait Temet" et qu'il fait 1m12, c'est pas moi  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon allez vas pour le matin ..

 1m80 / 96 kilos crane rasé et si il fait beau lunettes de soleil à la Leon :p

10h00 mais ou ?? devant la fontaine  ?

----------

## _Seth_

cool !

on peut peut être se retrouver direct à l'install party, non ? Sinon à la fontaine, mais comme je suis pas particulièrement ponctuel, je n'aimerais pas vous faire poireauter de si bonne heure   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: 1m75, cheveux longs, l'air vaguement perdu   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ouais bon je vais me ballader avec un carton Gentoo comme ca au moins ....

 hehehe et le premier debianeux qui passe .... plouf dans la fontaine ^^

----------

## truc

Mais y'a vraiment des gens qui vont pour installer gentoo? j'suis étonné, j'ai jamais participé à de tels trucs, j'me dit qu'on va se retrouver qu'entre  nous, aucun débutant dans les parages :S

----------

## dapsaille

Ouais mais bon ca peut être marrant ..

Parce que bon les débutants .. sous gentoo .. si ils lisent la doc ils savent installer :p

(ceci dit si tu es débutante , brune à forte poitrine tu m'intéresses : p )

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin configurer un noyau ... j'étais content de l'avoir fait sous Debian et Fedora avant quand même...

----------

## _Seth_

Temet & dapsaille, vous toujours prêt pour demain 10h ?

Est ce qu'il y a d'autres courageux qui veulent nous accompagner ?

----------

## Temet

Ouais, je m'arrangerai pour avoir un post it "Temet" sur moi ou sur mon PayCay  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

youhou, moi j'devrais passer passer également en matinée, histoire de voir comme c'est une install-party    :Smile: 

Pour me reconnaitre ça sera facile, vous penserez forcément à un truc en me voyant, et quand ça sera le cas, bah, c'est moi  :Razz: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *truc wrote:*   

>  ( ... ) Pour me reconnaitre ça sera facile, vous penserez forcément à un truc en me voyant ( ... )  

 

 "Tiens, c'est surement truc ... " 

----------

## Temet

@truc : je pense que ma méthode est plus efficace  :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

quoi la méthode tu 'Temet Jackson' au pantalon à sa taille?

Oula c'est tendu, faut croiser les threads pour comprendre!  :Razz: 

(IL n'empèche que cette technique serait diablement efficace, allé tous avec un pantalon trop court, futur symbol des gento-istes!)

@ryo-san:

mmhhh pas loin!  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Temet & dapsaille, vous toujours prêt pour demain 10h ?
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a d'autres courageux qui veulent nous accompagner ?

 

Je serais présent et en plus je traine ma copine (tu verrais la tête qu'elle fait :p )

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Est ce qu'il y a d'autres courageux qui veulent nous accompagner ?

 Han, j'avais complètement zappé que c'était ce samedi, mais pas grave j'ai rien de prévu !  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, du coup je me suis pas inscrit, c'est grave à votre avis ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## truc

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Par contre, du coup je me suis pas inscrit, c'est grave à votre avis ?  

 Ahhh ouaisiiis moi non plus, trop zappé, bha j'me dit que puisqu'on vient en touriste (c'est le cas nan?) c'est peut-être pas grave?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Je viens de m'inscrire en cochant «spectateur» ..

Mieux vaut tard que jamais comme on dit   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ouais bon signe distinctif = j'aurais un costard blanc et une chemise couleur gentoo  :p

----------

## truc

effectivement:P

----------

## _Seth_

J'étais bien content de vous voir Temet, dapsaille et truc (tuxicomane ce sera pour une prochaine j'espère).

J'ai pas pu rester longtemps car mon emploi du temps est bien trop chargé (surtout pour un samedi). J'espère que nous arriverons à fixer un rdv pour se voir un de ces quatre (au resto ou devant une mousse).

----------

## dapsaille

De même pour moi et avec plaisir pour la mousse :p

 Je n'ais pas pu rester longtemps pour cause de trainage de gonzesse et emploi du temps charge aussi ..

 Ceci dit sans être méchant le moins du monde .. je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre de réunion :p

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> tuxicomane ce sera pour une prochaine j'espère

 Oui sans problème !  :Smile: 

Désolé, j'avais pas prévu la panne d'oreiller, et elle est arrivée sans crier gare  ...  :Embarassed: 

C'était sympa ? 

----------

## truc

youhou, j'suis reviendu (et j'suis pas tombé!) bref, bah, je ne suis vraiment pas resté longtemps moi, j'ai tout juste eu le temps de voir vos têtes!

Bon  alors les impressions:

seth => ahah, pas tant que ça surpris en fait, t'es bien toii  :Razz: 

telmet => tiens c'est marrant j't'imaginais plus jeune! tu as l'air bien plus passionné par gentoo in real life que sur le forum!! j'éai été surpris! j'sais pas pourquoi, j'dis ça comme ça quoi..

daspaille => bah j't'imaginais en vieu sage, et, ma fois t'as l'air posé aussi et tout, donc pas torp de surprise non plus  :Razz: 

Bon bah j't'ai pas vu non plus tuxicomane, dommage!

Sinon, y'avait deux gars au final qui venaient pour installer, y'en a eu plus après? vous ne leur avez pas trop fait peur? à parler distcc etc..  :Razz: )

----------

## dapsaille

Cool que tu ne sois pas tombé :p

 Heuu ... suis parti à Midi pendant la présentation de la distro façon  présentation monumentale ..

 Techniquement très bonne présentation .. mais heuuu je suis pas sur que la cible sois bien la bonne ..

 Sinon j'ai vu 2 personnes qui souhaitaient installer en effet ..

 Rien de plus 

 La prochaine fois j'y serais mais avant j'aurais contacté Gentoomuch ou les orgas pour voir si je peux mettre mon grain de sel au niveau communication parce que la ... CA FAISAIT GEEEEEEEEKKKKK   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Sinon comme indiqué par les gentooistes une soirée mousse blonde ou brune à l'occasion sur Paris ca serait pas de refus :p

EDIT= Je vais repréciser : ambiance sympa, contacts interessants, mais MANQUE DE MONDEEEEEE donc la prochaine fois BOUGEZ VOUS LES GENSSSSS :p

----------

## Temet

Faut savoir qu'il y avait ticapix aussi.

En fait, d'autres personnes sont arrivées après et on a bien dû tenter 5 installations, mais à peu près une seule a pu être plus ou moins entamée (xorg installé... avec un distcc avec son pc, celui de ticapix et le mien  :Laughing: ).

Les autres sont arrivés souvent dans l'après midi ... même pas la peine d'y penser.

La palme vient au mec un peu... étrange, qui arrive à 15h30 parce qu'il a acheté un nouveau PC avant qu'il n'y ait plus de XP et qu'il voulait Linux pour .... faire tourner ses programmes en Basic2 qui ne tournent que sur Windows 98 (et pas les versions supérieurs). J'avais beau lui dire que ses programmes ne marcheraient pas, il disait sans arrêt "Mais pourquoi?". C'était un homme d'un certain âge... on lui a posé une mandriva, qui a d'ailleurs un design franchement léché.

Bon sinon, y a eu des trucs quand même mal gaulés : pas un seul cd d'installation de Gentoo o_O''''.

D'autre part, les mecs de l'asso Gentoomuch ont essayé de poser Gentoo sur le portable d'un mec qui n'avait jamais touché à Linux (il venait d'acheter son PC et le disait inutilisable avec Vista, ça rame qu'il parait)... et ils ont commencé à vouloir lui foutre du reiser (j'ai commencé à râler) et à me demander : "On lui met portage sur une partoche dédiée?"... ou là j'ai réellement râlé. M'enfin bon, j'ai bien rigolé quand j'ai dit : "Bah pitin, zêtes encore à la compilation du noyau?" et qu'ils m'ont dit un peu penauds : "on a oublié de mettre le support reiser dans le noyau".  :Laughing: 

Ambiance sympathique... sauf que : Machin-bidule (comprendre "truc"), ne m'appelle pas "Telmet" BORDEL !!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

A noter une anecdote marrante : un moment un mec me dit en me montrant son voisin : "Tu ne trouveras plus grand défenseur de Konqueror que lui". Je demande quelle distro, on me répond : "Suse". Je dis alors : "Tu ne serais pas biiiiiiip??". Et il répond que oui. Là je me sens un peu gêné et lui dit : "Je lisais ton blog assez régulièrement mais une fois tu m'as vraiment énervé et je t'ai fait tout un com d'insultes". Il m'a répondu : "Temet??".   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (ça date pourtant de l'année dernière je crois).

Enfin bref, on a beaucoup discuté par la suite (faut dire que c'est une pipelette) et c'est en fait quelqu'un d'extrêmement sympathique... comme quoi!  :Laughing: 

Enfin bref, sinon c'était bien sympa quand même.

Content d'avoir fait la connaissance des membres qui sont venus... et plutôt impressionné par leurs connaissances.

----------

## dapsaille

Ambiance sympathique... sauf que : Machin-bidule (comprendre "truc"), ne m'appelle pas "Telmet" BORDEL !!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Idem pour Daspaille ..... RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa

----------

## truc

roh mais euhhhhhhhhhh, merdeuuh, j'suis désolé en plus j'ai pas d'excuses, mais j'vais quand même essayer d'en trouver une:

En fait,  au moment ou je voulais parler de Temet, bah en fait on me proposait de mettre des vêtements, et j'hésitais un peu, finalement, la personne s'ennervait un peu et m'a dit, bon alors tu'l'met? teulmet ==> telmet et oui, comme quoi ça arrive..

Et pour dapsaille, bah en fait c'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué, au moment d'écrire ton pseudo j'm'étais résolu à essayer les vêtements, et donc j'écrivais avec les quelques membres qui me restaient(comprendre: qui étaient dispo), C'est ainsi que j'ai tout simplement fait une petite erreur de synchronisation (les lettres y sont toutes, mais pas dans le bon ordre...)

Bon c'est bon ? suis pardonné?  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

Héhéhé ...

 Ok uniquement si tu es en caleçon (cf le dow de la mort qui tue)

----------

## truc

Cool, c'est bon alors, (comment aurai-je pu faire en slip pour écrire de toutes façons  :Wink:  )

bref

----------

## Temet

Heureusement que t'as pas vu Ticapix... tu nous aurais dit que tu bouffais tes céréales pour t'excuser de l'avoir appelé "Chocapix"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## truc

loul, c'est pour ça que j'voulais pas rester trop longtemps:

là où je passe les prénom trépassent

----------

## ticapix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Heureusement que t'as pas vu Ticapix... tu nous aurais dit que tu bouffais tes céréales pour t'excuser de l'avoir appelé "Chocapix"   

 

Il y a des pseudos  plus facilement prononçable que d'autre.

Et oui \o/, la gentoo de mon installé bootait au moins. Il faut retenir que l'installé était interessé par la configuration de son système et j'ai passé plus de temps a expliquer le fonctionnement de gentoo (use, keywords, cflags, conf kernel, ... ) plutôt que comme d'autres distribs, faire une install en 15 minutes et passer 2 heures à trouver pourquoi 'camarchepas'.

La prochaine fois en fait, je ferai la conf plus rapidement et expliquerais pendant la compile. D'après ce que j'ai vu, il est tout a fait possible d'installer une gentoo dans la journée (avec distcc).

----------

## dapsaille

+ pour le distcc mais oublier le wifi dans ce cas un bon vieux switch 10/100 feras l'affaire :p

----------

## Dismantr

'soir à tous,

Je suis l'installé en question !!!   :Cool:   Encore merci à Ticapix et Temet (faudra quand même que je cherche comment désactiver distcc car mon ordi cherche à joindre vos IP à chaque emerge depuis...) qui m'ont vraiment bien aidé et expliqué les bases du fonctionnement d'une Gentoo. Mon X11 marche, mon gnome aussi, et je suis bien convaincu par Gentoo. Je switche ! (Je suis un Debian user de longue date...) ; mis à part quelques problèmes de jeunesse sur cette distro, je pense que je vais me faire assez vite à cette nouvelle liberté !!!

Vous risquez malheureusement de me voir repasser dans le coin !  :Wink:  Pauvres de vous !!   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon, je m'attarde pas ; j'ai un clavier pas très opérationnel   :Mad:   comme pourront vous le confirmer mes deux installeurs de samedi dernier. Je galère pour taper mes posts...

À bientôt !

----------

## truc

Dismantr

SAlut, et bienvenu à toi, j'suis déçu de n'avoir même pas vu un moment de l'installation en question, mais bon, ravi de voir que ça tourne bien  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 'soir à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'installé en question !!!    Encore merci à Ticapix et Temet (faudra quand même que je cherche comment désactiver distcc car mon ordi cherche à joindre vos IP à chaque emerge depuis...) qui m'ont vraiment bien aidé et expliqué les bases du fonctionnement d'une Gentoo. Mon X11 marche, mon gnome aussi, et je suis bien convaincu par Gentoo. Je switche ! (Je suis un Debian user de longue date...) ; mis à part quelques problèmes de jeunesse sur cette distro, je pense que je vais me faire assez vite à cette nouvelle liberté !!!
> 
> Vous risquez malheureusement de me voir repasser dans le coin !  Pauvres de vous !!  
> ...

 

Welcome :p

 Pour le distcc edite ton /etc/make.conf et dans la section FEATURES enleve distcc et laisse ccache 

(si tu ne l'as pas rajoute ccache et tappes en root emerge ccache ca accelereras tes futures compilations)

----------

## Dismantr

Merci pour votre accueil Truc et Dapsaille ;

Dapsaille : Ok, c'est noté pour distcc  :Wink: 

----------

## fo_o

rho ben dommage, j'ai raté ça  :Sad: 

Enfin bon, merci le handbook 2005, qui ma bien aidé à installer ce petit bijoux. 

L'installateur du live cd me faisait des siennes, donc installe manuelle  :Smile: .

Vivement le prochain RDV   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Par contre, si un modo passe par là... on peut peut-être le "dépositiser" ?

Merci  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, Dismantr a un problème avec son "/" plein.

Je lui ai fait virer /usr/portage/distfile mais c'est pas la joie...

Bon, faut dire qu'il n'a que 10 Go de "/" ... perso j'en ai 30 (oui j'ai vu large m'enfin bon, bien que je n'aie que 120 Go de disque, j'ai largement assez de place pour le reste.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Par contre, si un modo passe par là... on peut peut-être le "dépositiser" ?
> 
> Merci 

 

C'est fait  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Par contre, si un modo passe par là... on peut peut-être le "dépositiser" ?
> 
> Merci 
> 
> Sinon, Dismantr a un problème avec son "/" plein.
> ...

 

Sans ccache c'est parfaitement jouable :p

----------

## Dismantr

Merci Temet pour l'expo de mon petit soucis  :Smile:  j'ai regardé pour faire un stage 5 mais s'il y a une autre solution ; pour le moment, je préfère...

Redimensionner mes parties implique de gros changements sur ces dernières ; elles contiennent ma Debian de "production", sur laquelle je bosse encore mes rapports et passe mes soutenances.... Donc, il me faudra un peu de temps pour m'en occupé...

Et, ma Gentoo me manque... (non, j'ai pas honte, d'abord !   :Cool:  ) ; j'ai envie de retourner tester tout ça   :Very Happy:  .

Sinon, Dapsaille, ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'il faut que je retire ccache de mon make.conf ? J'veux bien des précisions  :Smile: .

----------

## Temet

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Utiliser_ccache  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Dismantr wrote:*   (snip)
> 
> (faudra quand même que je cherche comment désactiver distcc car mon ordi cherche à joindre vos IP à chaque emerge depuis...)
> 
> (snip) 
> ...

 

'alute

@dapsaille: gnné ?! ...McGyver sors de ce corps !   :Laughing: 

Manque des bouts là... si tu veux être plus propre :

- supprimer les hotes déclarés (cad ceux que ton sytème recherche constamment pour dispatcher)

- remettre MAKEOPTS à la valeur convenable (dépendant de ton proc) et idem pour FEATURE (çà c'est déjà fait)

- supprimer l'initscript distcc du runlevel

Bref, la manip inverse de la mise en route quoi   :Mr. Green: 

@Dismantr: Ah oui fait... bienvenu sur Gentoo - et sur le forum par la même occasion ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *Dismantr wrote:*   (snip)
> 
> (faudra quand même que je cherche comment désactiver distcc car mon ordi cherche à joindre vos IP à chaque emerge depuis...)
> 
> (snip) 
> ...

 

OUhaaaaa et l'autre comment il me cherche des poux :p

 Bon ok j'ai fait ca a la barbare :p

 Mais bon faut avouer que c'est plus rapide ^^

----------

## boozo

[OT] Nann ! Le détails c'était pour Dismantr pas pour toi canaillou   :Razz: 

et puis, on le sait : à chaque passage sous Redmond, tu nous fait une rechute ^^ [/OT]

----------

## Dismantr

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ; pour le moment, je fais un stage 5 pour avoir plus de place ; c'est trop juste 10 Go pour / -> je passe à 16 Go comme me l'avait conseillé Temet la semaine passée. Je tiens compte de vos remarques à propos de ccache & Co au passage.

Je vous tiens au courant   :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [OT] Nann ! Le détails c'était pour Dismantr pas pour toi canaillou  
> 
> et puis, on le sait : à chaque passage sous Redmond, tu nous fait une rechute ^^ [/OT]

 

Meu ca fait un moment que j'ai pas rechuté :p

----------

